# Piano Workshop in San Jose, California with Antonio Pompa-Baldi



## imscotte1

Hello:

My name is Scott and I'm with the International Russian Music Piano Competition (IRMPC) in San Jose, California. I just joined Talk Classical and look forward to coming here often and perhaps making a few new friends along the way too.

At this time, I'd like to announce a piano workshop that we have scheduled for Jan. 3-8, 2011 in San Jose with internationally renowned pianist and teacher, Antonio Pompa-Baldi. Prof. Pompa-Baldi is the winner of many international piano competition prizes including the Van Cliburn Piano Competition, the Cleveland International Piano Competition, and the Marguerite Long-Jacques Thibaud Piano Competition of Paris, France (http://www.pompa-baldi.com/). Proceeds from this workshop will help support the IRMPC, a California non-profit organization and the only piano competition of its kind in Northern California.

The Workshop, which will take place January 3-8, 2011, at the Avloni Academy of Music in San Jose , includes:

2 one hour individual lessons for each participant 
1 lecture and 1 lecture/recital by Prof. Pompa-Baldi 
Free admission as a spectator to all lessons 
Final Concert Performance on Saturday, January 8 at 7:00 PM for selected students 
Signed Certificate of Completion 
Banquet

Workshop Focus Includes:

Developing Technique 
Memorization 
Dealing with Anxiety 
Confidence on Stage 
Efficient Practicing Technique

The Workshop is limited to 21 students (ages 8 and up) and acceptance is based on two recent letters of recommendation and the student's bio. Tuition is $600 per student (proceeds from the Workshop help benefit the International Russian Music Piano Competition, a California non-profit organization). Applications are due on Dec. 1, 2010 and notification of acceptance will be given on Dec. 15, 2010. For Workshop flyer and application form, please visit our website at: http://www.russianmusiccompetition.com/UE2.php. And please let anyone who might be interested know about this truly special opportunity.

Most appreciatively,

Scott Ellner
Director of Marketing and Media Relations
International Russian Music Piano Competition


----------

